# Who actually believes that the Bulldogs will beat LSU in the SECCG?



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

I mean BELIEVES. Not hopes, wishes, wants. 

I say that UGA has no chance.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

Judging from the score right now I’d say no


----------



## Horns (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m not gonna say. I know good defenses normally slow good offenses


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2019)

I say UGA wins on a last second Hotrod field goal
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

We win by 17


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

I say I gotta $100 if the pups do . .  Pony up  . .


----------



## kingfish (Nov 30, 2019)

If Fromm gets hot...............................


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Not a chance,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17


? ? ? ?,wishful thinking,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Stick a fork in the pups,they're done,,,,


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 30, 2019)

I believe LSU will win. Only because I have very little faith in our offense. If we put up 30+ I believe we will win. I just don’t see it happening without a go to receiver for half the game and our QB recently developing the inability to hit a semi truck from 10 yards away.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17


Mr. Brown knows what he be talking bout!

GO DAWGS


----------



## poohbear (Nov 30, 2019)

Who knows these days what will happen?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2019)

All blow, no go . . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Avy bets?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)

LSU gonna beat  the dawgs so bad y’all will talking about Jesus and mama walking out the stadium


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2019)

They may half to score 30 plus to win....


----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2019)

LSU is on a roll right now.....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 30, 2019)

I just hope we dont get beat 52-7.  Can you imagine the pure shame. I could never post anything about other's team if that happened to my team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

I doubt it.  No Cager, no Pickens for a half, and no Swift possibly.  With even a mediocre offense we would blister them but we don’t have that.  Oh well, everybody but us and LSU is sitting at home.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Dawgs win this game by 17!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win this game by 17!


? ? ? ?, avy bet?


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 30, 2019)

Swift will play
https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-dandre-swift-kirby-smart-sec-championship
Dawgs win and ill bet a avatar for a week on it


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes I’ll do a avy bet! Not a Dawg in here that wouldn’t! But only the fans from the two teams playing in SECCG can come up with terms and conditions.......


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm not a betting man, so I won't wage on it.  I do hope it's LSU's year though.   I'm just glad we finally beat Bama! lol  

I really have no beef with the Bulldogs, but in this game, I have to say, "Go Tigers!"


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2019)

Y


lonewolf247 said:


> I'm not a betting man, so I won't wage on it.  I do hope it's LSU's year though.   I'm just glad we finally beat Bama! lol
> 
> I really have no beef with the Bulldogs, but in this game, I have to say, "Go Tigers!"


Yall have one heck of a team.  I love that Orgeron outsmarted all the people that made fun of him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17



Don't stop now!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't stop now!


You know why!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes I’ll do a avy bet! Not a Dawg in here that wouldn’t! But only the fans from the two teams playing in SECCG can come up with terms and conditions.......



Good thing Cmp is an Lsu fan!


Fire up the thread CMP


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You know why!!!



Not sure its gonna help at this point Brother Brown.?


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 30, 2019)

I think LSU will win.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 30, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Y
> Yall have one heck of a team.  I love that Orgeron outsmarted all the people that made fun of him.


Yeah, finally looks like we have developed a coach, and the first real quarterback since I can't remember when!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 30, 2019)

What gives me hope is that the Dawgs have not played a complete game all year and they are still 11-1.  It also worries me greatly that the Dawgs have not played a complete game all year.  No turnovers and the Dawgs have to sack Burrow3-4 times and get at least 2 turnovers from LSU.  It's a tall order, but I think they can do it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> I'm not a betting man, so I won't wage on it.  I do hope it's LSU's year though.   I'm just glad we finally beat Bama! lol
> 
> I really have no beef with the Bulldogs, but in this game, I have to say, "Go Tigers!"


I like the Dawgs,,,,just raggin on the Dawg fans,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not sure its gonna help at this point Brother Brown.?


My gut never lies!!! My gut says we win! I’ll let you know if something changes!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> My gut never lies!!! My gut says we win! I’ll let you know if something changes!! Go Dawgs!



Get some GasX...All that Turkey has given you gas.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> My gut never lies!!! My gut says we win! I’ll let you know if something changes!! Go Dawgs!


Mine too,,,,I said at the beginning of the season that it will be LSU,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Get some GasX...All that Turkey has given you gas.


? ? ? ?


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> I just hope we dont get beat 52-7.  Can you imagine the pure shame. I could never post anything about other's team if that happened to my team.



Shame? You should be ashamed WE(Tech) scored 7 points and ya'll only managed 52.

That's basically a Tech win IMHO.


----------



## Duff (Nov 30, 2019)

Who knows?  The Dawgs seem to play to the level of their competition, so maybe. 

We still playing, that the main thing


----------



## dirtnap (Nov 30, 2019)

Not me


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2019)

We win this game by 17 and will beat Ohio St for the Natty


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Who believed they would beat UF, Auburn and Texas A&M.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

I dont feel good about the LSU game, because of our offensive woes, and now we are not gonna have Pickens for the first half, Swift is banged up and Cager is out. It would be hard to score on them, with Fromm's inaccurate passing of late, even with all of them healthy. I am just glad that we got this far. I had gave up after the SC game. Go Dawgs


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win this game by 17 and will beat Ohio St for the Natty


Man,you're dreaming,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

Crazy things happen in a football game,that egg shaped ball  rarely rolls on a straight line,it bounces funny,it can be slippery at times,it squirts,pops and dribbles.You can script in your head a football game a thousand times but rarely does it follow the plan.Is LSU better than Ga?Yea they are but dont think for a minute that there gonna just go into Atl and beat the Dawgs down,not going to happen.You guys keep doubting what the Ga defense is capable of and you'll be just like the rest,wrong,you been wrong all year about Ga,every big game we've played and won this year,according to the haters, we should have been just beat down.Go Dawgs!!!
52-7,pshffft........Tech sux 3-9 lol


----------



## baddave (Dec 1, 2019)

somebody needs to find Jake . that was an impersonator yesterday . maybe put out an apb


----------



## nickel back (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm a DAWG fan so yes, I do. I believe in my DAWGS!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Marcus Spears ( played for LSU) said everybody keeps saying what is Georgia gonna do if they get into a shootout??
WHO has put Georgia in a shootout?

Football is a funny game. 
Never say never!
Who knows. A fumble here, a pick there.
Burrow gets slammed!
One thing I certain of going into this game.
All you haters will be watching us play the BEST team in the West!! By far...


----------



## cramer (Dec 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## formula1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Last year Dawgs went into SEC Championship having no chance and nearly pulled it off.

This year they go into it with the best defense in the land and an average offense. Everyone says defense wins championships.  I guess we are going to find out.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Formula you pull up this post after the game. We beat LSU!!! Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

poohbear said:


> Who knows these days what will happen?


That is the TRUTH!

UGA has the better Defense but LSU is A LOT more consistent than UGA has been all year! 
If we shut down Joe Burrow game over, but that will be a HARD test for UGA! 

Brother Brown says we win and I am HOPING his Power of Positivity keeps on working!!

But i will say this I never thought that UGA would be in the SEC Championship game this year but we ARE HERE! 



GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win this game by 17 and will beat Ohio St for the Natty



Come on Brother Brown let it shine!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> I just hope we dont get beat 52-7.  Can you imagine the pure shame. I could never post anything about other's team if that happened to my team.


^this^

Dawgs win!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2019)

What I do know is Bama & Auburn will be watching it on tv.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^this^
> 
> Dawgs win!


Avy bet?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

One thing I am worried about going into next week-
What is the status of the family of the Bama kicker?
Probably rounded up and on a cargo ship to Siberia this morning.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> One thing I am worried about going into next week-
> What is the status of the family of the Bama kicker?
> Probably rounded up and on a cargo ship to Siberia this morning.


They already had to get Bammer gawd McElroy to come out and tell bammer fans to stop threatening him online


https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/a...itriol-towards-alabama-kicker-joseph-bulovas/


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

Absolutely!  Go dawgs!!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah Mcleroy has already been complaining about the  ugliness on social media earlier this season.
The bammer should know how this goes!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Our defense will be stout but I don not believe we will win. LSU makes their money on the pass. Our defense makes its' money against the run. There's your mismatch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> One thing I am worried about going into next week-
> What is the status of the family of the Bama kicker?
> Probably rounded up and on a cargo ship to Siberia this morning.


Man I told my wife that poor kid is going to get death threats.  Those idiots think the NC is their right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Our defense will be stout but I don not believe we will win. LSU makes their money on the pass. Our defense makes its' money against the run. There's your mismatch.


That doesn’t worry me.  I would put any combination of Campbell, Stokes, Stephenson, Reed, LeCounte, and Daniel against anybody if we could score in the thirties.  As it is though the defense is goi g to be on the field way too much and they are goi g to get tired.  That’s going to be the problem.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


Good.  If it happens I hope it bothers you.  Don’t expect any apologies either.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

But Dabo thinks differently-


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2019)

Let me give y'all haters a stat line, previously the least points allowed in a 12 game season was 198, 2019 UGA BULLDAWGS /125 let that sink in, that's 11ppg/ 1 rushing touchdown allowed all season/ 3 plays of 30yds or longer all season, but all I hear is how we ain't scoring enough to beat LSU, I say they can't score enough to beat us!!! #GODAWGS


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


Appears odd feelings are natural for you?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.



Kinda like crowning a NC that didn't win their division or CC?


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2019)

If Fromm will run for first downs....maybe. If not, lose by 14.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 1, 2019)

If UGA can keep them out of the end zone they should be able to literally kick them to death.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.



No worries brother. ?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

For all you haters who will have trouble sleeping this week, watch the replay of Ga/SC with a big glass of warm milk.
You will feel better.
Next evening, repeat.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


About Like crowing a Bammer team that didn’t go to the division championship game probably


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

One thing is for sure.  The time for talking is almost done.  We will see one way or the other real soon.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’d like to see undefeated with the heisman winner claim the natty.  That would feel most natural.  It’s been a few years.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


Regardless, crowning Georgia a National Champion would seem very odd


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

Gonna be some yearlings killed next sunday morning.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Regardless, crowning Georgia a National Champion would seem very odd



Maybe to you. Bama getting in the playoffs and not being the conference champ is odd to almost everybody else.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gonna be some yearlings killed next sunday morning.


Nope.  I’m not from Florida or Atlanta.  I know how to hunt.


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 1, 2019)

Dawgs on top 31-24


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 1, 2019)

2 time UGA Alum and hardcore dawg fan... Do I truly think we will win? Not really... But that wont stop me from screaming my head off Sat. for my DAWGS. If our offense decides to show up I don’t see why we couldn’t pull it off!


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 1, 2019)

Dawgs have been very competitive in last 3 championship games. Did not always win tho. But physically they dominated and if LSU wins the effect of playing Georgia will be felt the next week. Ask Bama about that. Do believe that they could win but it’s gonna take a couple of things to go there way. Time of possession. Turnover free game. And LSU needs to make mistakes and Dawgs need to capitalize on those. Hoping it’s not a shootout but a grinding game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2019)

Vandy hung 38 on LSU. Ole Miss hung 37 on em and RAN for over 400yds. The Barn held them to 23. Does anyone think we aren't capable of matching these numbers? Especially defensively???!!!! No one has scored over 20 on us all year and only 1 rushing TD. The Barn that just scored 48 on Bama and 20 on LSU only managed 14 on us and we practically GAVE them that playing that stupid prevent D at the end of the game.

UGA is MORE than capable of winning this game. Please stop acting like we're GaSt going in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

I dont think they will beat LSU. I will be pulling for them and both of my sons will be at the game. I just have no confidence in our offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

Charlie my gut says we win by 17!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

Answer me this guys,,,,How's it fair to play in Atlanta?like a home game for the Dawgs,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie my gut says we win by 17!



Well if that happens, the next time I am in Atlanta I will pick up the bill at a SF luncheon.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Let me give y'all haters a stat line, previously the least points allowed in a 12 game season was 198, 2019 UGA BULLDAWGS /125 let that sink in, that's 11ppg/ 1 rushing touchdown allowed all season/ 3 plays of 30yds or longer all season, but all I hear is how we ain't scoring enough to beat LSU, I say they can't score enough to beat us!!! #GODAWGS


If we can get that running game going I think we have a chance but if not it’s going to be a long night,


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Answer me this guys,,,,How's it fair to play in Atlanta?like a home game for the Dawgs,,,,


Is what it is?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Answer me this guys,,,,How's it fair to play in Atlanta?like a home game for the Dawgs,,,,


It was fair last yr as well when you were a Bama fan. Man you got a ticket to all the bandwagons.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu".  Just go back to rooting for the red wings or the lions


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont feel good about the LSU game, because of our offensive woes, and now we are not gonna have Pickens for the first half, Swift is banged up and Cager is out. It would be hard to score on them, with Fromm's inaccurate passing of late, even with all of them healthy. I am just glad that we got this far. I had gave up after the SC game. Go Dawgs


Ah they have to snap out of it someday, maybe this will be the day


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> It was fair last yr as well when you were a Bama fan. Man you got a ticket to all the bandwagons.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu".  Just go back to rooting for the red wings or the lions


? ? ? ?,I'm still a Bama fan too,,,,


----------



## antharper (Dec 1, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Vandy hung 38 on LSU. Ole Miss hung 37 on em and RAN for over 400yds. The Barn held them to 23. Does anyone think we aren't capable of matching these numbers? Especially defensively???!!!! No one has scored over 20 on us all year and only 1 rushing TD. The Barn that just scored 48 on Bama and 20 on LSU only managed 14 on us and we practically GAVE them that playing that stupid prevent D at the end of the game.
> 
> UGA is MORE than capable of winning this game. Please stop acting like we're GaSt going in there.


This !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> It was fair last yr as well when you were a Bama fan. Man you got a ticket to all the bandwagons.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu".  Just go back to rooting for the red wings or the lions


But I feel it should be best record gets home field advantage,,,,


----------



## poohbear (Dec 1, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> Marcus Spears ( played for LSU) said everybody keeps saying what is Georgia gonna do if they get into a shootout??
> WHO has put Georgia in a shootout?
> 
> Football is a funny game.
> ...


For sure win or lose I just want to see them give em all we got and if they come out on top so be it. We give em our best


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> It was fair last yr as well when you were a Bama fan. Man you got a ticket to all the bandwagons.  And don't give me that "i almost went to Lsu".  Just go back to rooting for the red wings or the lions


I do love the Red Wings,,,,who are the Lions?


----------



## bobocat (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> If UGA wins, and moves on, it would feel odd crowning someone a national champion that lost to a 3-9 South Carolina.


What's odd is not winning your conference and making it to the playoffs.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

bobocat said:


> What's odd is not winning your conference and making it to the playoffs.



So you’re saying if LSU doesn’t win Saturday, they shouldn’t make it?


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> So you’re saying if LSU doesn’t win Saturday, they shouldn’t make it?



Or are we talking Division Titles which are held high here in the peach state?


----------



## bobocat (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Or are we talking Division Titles which are held high here in the peach state?


I'm fine with only conference champs. Sec, Big 10 etc...


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

bobocat said:


> I'm fine with only conference champs. Sec, Big 10 etc...



But that wouldn’t be the best 4 teams.


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 1, 2019)

Mark my words, it will be Ga, LSU, Ohio St and Clemson in the playoffs.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2019)

Are we firing the dufus in the golf woman's golf visor or are we gonna let him be a bridesmaid for another few seasons? You know, the fella named after the vacuum cleaner. 



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

I love being a Georgia Bulldog!
The hate in here is smoking hot!!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Dec 1, 2019)

LSU will win


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

There's this 1 tech guy who's bandwagoning now lol.  Hate on folks.   Great to be a dawg.  Could be worse. We could be the 4th (or 5th depending on ksu record) best team in the state or we could be watching the seccg from the couch.   Hate on.... Looks good on y'all hahaha


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

Oops..... Valdosta state is 10 and 1 too ksu has more Than 3.... Looks like the nerds are bottom of the barrel in the 13th colony


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Answer me this guys,,,,How's it fair to play in Atlanta?like a home game for the Dawgs,,,,



Because the SEC as a whole voted to make ATL the site of the SECCG. It's an Away game for the Dawgs too. Our home field is Dooley Field in Sanford Stadium. Erryboty no dat.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Because the SEC as a whole voted to make ATL the site of the SECCG. It's an Away game for the Dawgs too. Our home field is Dooley Field in Sanford Stadium. Erryboty no dat.


Man dat yank don't.  He don't know nothing about the sec except he follows whoever the ap and coaches got on top of the heap at the time. Last yr he was washing Matthew6's feet with anointed  oil.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think they will beat LSU. I will be pulling for them and both of my sons will be at the game. I just have no confidence in our offense.



Charlie, I'm going to join you in the Vince Dooley talkin' poor mouth blues. While we do have stats that make it look like we stack up well against LSU I think LSU has the intangibles on their side, especially on offense - they execute. Our D will slow them down but our O won't be able to score points fast, especially with Cager out and the idiot kid Pickens suspended for the first half. That makes us a 1 dimension offense. Opponents have been able to capitalize on that all year long. They load the box, pin their ears back and stuff the middle and limit our running game. Stop the running game for Running Back U and you stop Running Back U. I think LSU's defense is stout enough to do it. I just don't want it to be ugly.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Man dat yank don't.  He don't know nothing about the sec except he follows whoever the ap and coaches got on top of the heap at the time. Last yr he was washing Matthew6's feet with anointed  oil.



"anointed oil" 

You a DGD mizzippi.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> "anointed oil"
> 
> You a DGD mizzippi.


I just call it like I see it my friend.  Sometimes it gets me in trouble with the powers that be


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> I just call it like I see it my friend.  Sometimes it gets me in trouble with the powers that be



That one was too prosaic to get you in much trouble. It's all in how you say it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Charlie, I'm going to join you in the Vince Dooley talkin' poor mouth blues. While we do have stats that make it look like we stack up well against LSU I think LSU has the intangibles on their side, especially on offense - they execute. Our D will slow them down but our O won't be able to score points fast, especially with Cager out and the idiot kid Pickens suspended for the first half. That makes us a 1 dimension offense. Opponents have been able to capitalize on that all year long. They load the box, pin their ears back and stuff the middle and limit our running game. Stop the running game for Running Back U and you stop Running Back U. I think LSU's defense is stout enough to do it. I just don't want it to be ugly.



Then answer me this. How did they allow Ole Miss 400+ rushing yds just a couple weeks ago when they passed for less than 200?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2019)

My big fat gut doesn’t lie!!!! Trying to tell y’all!! We will run the ball and control the clock. We will survive and early surge of the Tigers offense. Go Dawgs


----------



## weagle (Dec 1, 2019)

Burrows is the best college QB I've seen in a while and he has receivers and running backs that are on the same page so their offense clicks.  Don't be fooled by those big numbers their D gave up when they had some blow out leads.  That D is stout when they want to be.

I think the dogs have talent to compete with LSU, but I see LSU pulling away.  35-24 Tigers.


----------



## lampern (Dec 1, 2019)

If Oklahoma wins the Big 12 title game, they deserve to be in the playoff

Oklahoma, LSU, Ohio State and Clempson,  depending on if they all win their conference championships


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 1, 2019)

henrydaviss said:


> Mark my words, it will be Ga, LSU, Ohio St and Clemson in the playoffs.



No way a two loss UGA team makes it to the playoffs, and they will have their second loss on Saturday.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Dec 1, 2019)

It’s going to be nasty seeing what LSU does to uga. Geaux Tigers!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawgs will beat LSU.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 2, 2019)

lampern said:


> If Oklahoma wins the Big 12 title game, they deserve to be in the playoff
> 
> Oklahoma, LSU, Ohio State and Clempson,  depending on if they all win their conference championships



We've seen that play the last two years with Heisman winning QB's leading Oklahoma and both times Oklahoma got their butts handed to em by the SEC.

Hurts, good as he may be, is a SEC castoff and no Heisman winner.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

Look at their common games. That Lsu defense only gave up 10 more points than Uga's over 3 games.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2019)

UpstateFishing said:


> It’s going to be nasty seeing what LSU does to uga. Geaux Tigers!


Pretty confident,we'll see
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Because the SEC as a whole voted to make ATL the site of the SECCG. It's an Away game for the Dawgs too. Our home field is Dooley Field in Sanford Stadium. Erryboty no dat.


I know,,,,but I was saying that best record should get home field advantage,,,,


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I mean BELIEVES. Not hopes, wishes, wants.
> 
> I say that UGA has no chance.



LSU hasn't faced a defense like ours this year.  I believe we can do it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I know,,,,but I was saying that best record should get home field advantage,,,,



Nope. Championship games should be played on neutral ground. That's how we see it down here in the SEC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Championship games should be played on neutral ground. That's how we see it down here in the SEC.


How is Atl Neutral though,darn near Dawgs home field,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Nope. Championship games should be played on neutral ground. That's how we see it down here in the SEC.


Come on boss,,,,Avy bet,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How is Atl Neutral though,darn near Dawgs home field,,,,



It's neutral because no college football team plays any of its' home games there. Proximity to a school does not make a stadium a "home field".


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Come on boss,,,,Avy bet,,,,



I don't do 'em. It's against my religion.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I don't do 'em. It's against my religion.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> It's neutral because no college football team plays any of its' home games there. Proximity to a school does not make a stadium a "home field".


Do they reserve a set amount of tickets per team?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Do they reserve a set amount of tickets per team?



Always.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2019)

Dawgs win this game!! It’s nice having two games in Atlanta back to back!


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2019)

I caint decide if I was to see an LSU blow out of the mutts or if a last second snatch-defeat-from-the-hands-of-victory by the scurvy dogs would be more fun.

I think I'll go with the gut wrenching loss that backs up in one's throat like bitter bile from a night out of fried oysters and cheap warm beer.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2019)

Can a GON member be banned for very excessive rubbing in of a loss on GON's consensus favorite team?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I think I'll go with the gut wrenching loss that backs up in one's throat like bitter bile from a night out of fried oysters and cheap warm beer.



Being the Tech homer that you are I'm sure you got lot's of experience with that one. I got news for you. It ain't the oysters and beer that's causing that problem. It's your football program.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Being the Tech homer that you are I'm sure you got lot's of experience with that one. I got news for you. It ain't the oysters and beer that's causing that problem. It's your football program.



You're kinda surly in the morning.

I like it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)

DAWGS WIN!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Being the Tech homer that you are I'm sure you got lot's of experience with that one. I got news for you. It ain't the oysters and beer that's causing that problem. It's your football program.



Wait!!!!!! What????!!!!!!! Tech has a football program??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Wait!!!!!! What????!!!!!!! Tech has a football program??????!!!!!!!!



The Girls Softball team at Tech gets more love from the Athletic Department then the football team.


----------



## TJay (Dec 2, 2019)

I like UGA but I have to say they have their work cut out for them against LSU.  Over the course of the '19 season they have averaged a paltry 15.5 points in the first half.  LSU?  27.  If the Dawgs get behind by 2 TD's in the first half they are toast.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2019)

The Dawgs defense will keep them in the game. The question is whether the offense can their act together. Gonna be tough without Cager, Pickens for the first half, a banged up Swift and a QB that has been out of sync of late. Fromm needs to be on his game and guys like Blaylock, Kearis Jackson and Robertson have to step up. A coming out party for Cook and Zeus would be ideal. 

Whoever scores 30 will win this game.


----------



## antharper (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> How is Atl Neutral though,darn near Dawgs home field,,,,


Y’all know he does have a point.... Dawgs have been playing in Atlanta a lot lately and I don’t see it changing any time soon !


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 2, 2019)

LSU will shut them down before half time.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> Can a GON member be banned for very excessive rubbing in of a loss on GON's consensus favorite team?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Several fingers are hoovering over this as we speak!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I know,,,,but I was saying that best record should get home field advantage,,,,



I like that too, but it will never happen.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Being the Tech homer that you are I'm sure you got lot's of experience with that one. I got news for you. It ain't the oysters and beer that's causing that problem. It's your football program.



He is just hurt because the DAWGS crushed the bugs.  I speck he will sober up later this week and regret all of this.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> You're kinda surly in the morning.
> 
> I like it!



Surly in the morning? Phooey on that. In the morning I'm happy as a dead pig in the sunshine.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2019)

elfiii said:


> ...I'm happy as a dead pig in the sunshine.



What in the Wide Wide World of Sports does that mean?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 2, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Several fingers are hoovering over this as we speak!
> 
> View attachment 993669



It that the "like" button?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 2, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> What in the Wide Wide World of Sports does that mean?


Oh boy ....we got ourselves another Yankee up in herrrrr.    Cmp1inbogart2


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lawd at the carpetbaggers on this site.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2019)

toolmkr20 said:


> Lawd at the carpetbaggers on this site.



From where I was born y'all are "up north". You blue belly yankee scum.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2019)

Dog fans, the light is blinking faster. Your dreams die in 3 days.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> From where I was born y'all are "up north". You blue belly yankee scum.



Not if you don't understand what I said.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Not if you don't understand what I said.



I had to Google it.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I had to Google it.



Then you must be a Yankee yourself.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

If we win, we win. Right now every pundit in the Country does not think we can. If we lose, I will say LSU was better but we were in it, beating a lot of ranked teams on the way. Uf, Bama, Aubrurn, nor any other team in the SECCG is in it. So guess what, the worse we can end up with is the second best team in the SEC, which is akin to one of the top three teams in the nation. Only thing the rest of the SEC fans have left is, we played so & so close.


----------



## ribber (Dec 4, 2019)

I think they can win, but not confident that they will based on what they have shown this season. Defense wins championships but there just hasn't been any spark/it factor/whatever in this entire team all year. If CKS doesn't come in with a great defensive plan and totally shutdown LSU's offense or either find a way to score some points, it's going to be a long night. If they were smart, they would line up under center and run right at em and keep LSU offense on the sideline.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Maybe to you. Bama getting in the playoffs and not being the conference champ is odd to almost everybody else.



Chris knight wrote a song about that Kind of stuff recently


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 5, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Chris knight wrote a song about that Kind of stuff recently


Love me some Chris Knight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 5, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Girls Softball team at Tech gets more love from the Athletic Department then the football team.


Some of them girls have asked to play on the defense line. 
They wanted to help !


----------



## poohbear (Dec 5, 2019)

ribber said:


> I think they can win, but not confident that they will based on what they have shown this season. Defense wins championships but there just hasn't been any spark/it factor/whatever in this entire team all year. If CKS doesn't come in with a great defensive plan and totally shutdown LSU's offense or either find a way to score some points, it's going to be a long night. If they were smart, they would line up under center and run right at em and keep LSU offense on the sideline.


Not too worried about the defence , and I think we can run the ball if swift is not up to it I think herrien totes the load along with the other backs. I've been watching some tape on LSU on their run defence and it's not that impressive


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2019)

We win by 17! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 5, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Oh boy ....we got ourselves another Yankee up in herrrrr.    Cmp1inbogart2


Aren't any Yankees up my way,,,,quite a few around the Atl though,,,,


----------



## nickel back (Dec 5, 2019)

ribber said:


> I think they can win, but not confident that they will based on what they have shown this season. Defense wins championships but there just hasn't been any spark/it factor/whatever in this entire team all year. If CKS doesn't come in with a great defensive plan and totally shutdown LSU's offense or either find a way to score some points, it's going to be a long night. If they were smart, they would line up under center and run right at em and keep LSU offense on the sideline.




LSU will stack the box and play one on one with the WR's, running up the middle will be like bagging your head against a  brick wall.

Just me but, I think UGA needs to change it up and hit a lot of short passes 3 to 5 yards( snap and throw) slants. I feel if they was to do  this it could help keep the LSU's offense off the field and would open the door to some long passes, leading to a running game in the second half.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 5, 2019)

I say let Fromm sling it around the yard.
If it works initially, the run game won't be stopped and we wear down the Tigah's in the 4th. Defense will do it's job.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 5, 2019)

poohbear said:


> If we can get that running game going I think we have a chance but if not it’s going to be a long night,


I'm hoping cook is givin more chances if swift can't play. I've read he hasn't had many carries but he averages 7 yards every time he does.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 5, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm hoping cook is givin more chances if swift can't play. I've read he hasn't had many carries but he averages 7 yards every time he does.


I will agree and to me Herrien has had somewhat better success than swift I think he has been keyed on too much to have a lot of explosive plays


----------



## bobocat (Dec 5, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I will agree and to me Herrien has had somewhat better success than swift I think he has been keyed on too much to have a lot of explosive plays


Herrien seems to run with a little bit of an edge.  I would love to see Herrien and Swift soften them up for the speedy Cook in the second half.  Still waiting for Zues to run instead of looking like hes bracing to take a hit.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 5, 2019)

bobocat said:


> Herrien seems to run with a little bit of an edge.  I would love to see Herrien and Swift soften them up for the speedy Cook in the second half.  Still waiting for Zues to run instead of looking like hes bracing to take a hit.


Yes I think with the backs we got give em some different looks, put swift in as a decoy and give it to herrien I just think they can do something just too much talent at running back


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 5, 2019)

nickel back said:


> LSU will stack the box and play one on one with the WR's, running up the middle will be like bagging your head against a  brick wall.
> 
> Just me but, I think UGA needs to change it up and hit a lot of short passes 3 to 5 yards( snap and throw) slants. I feel if they was to do  this it could help keep the LSU's offense off the field and would open the door to some long passes, leading to a running game in the second half.



Good analysis.
This will be the coaches game to win or lose.
If you do the same thing you've done all season it will not be successful.

Reminds me of Marty Schottenheimer with the KC Chiefs.
He could get to the playoffs every year and lose in the first game because he had nothing different.

That's one reason Bama has been so successful over the years.
They always brought something extra.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 5, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We win by 17! Go Dawgs!



Or lose by same amount, unfortunately. 
Our O needs some CPR and l$u is not where you go to get healthy on offense.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 5, 2019)

You have to think LSU wins this one,  but LSU defense is pretty bad and even pathetic at times.  They gave up 38 to Vandy and 37 to Mississippi. Ga offense doesn't need to be great to score on this team. You know the old saying "Defense wins championships" may hold true for this game.  But then again,  the GA defense hasn't really faced any great offenses.  I'll go with LSU in a shootout. But I wouldn't be surprised if LSUs defense loses this game either.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2019)

We win by 17!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2019)

On the road LSU's defense is giving up 200 yards MORE to opponents.

DAWGS and HotRod pull it out!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You have to think LSU wins this one,  but LSU defense is pretty bad and even pathetic at times.  They gave up 38 to Vandy and 37 to Mississippi. Ga offense doesn't need to be great to score on this team. You know the old saying "Defense wins championships" may hold true for this game.  But then again,  the GA defense hasn't really faced any great offenses.  I'll go with LSU in a shootout. But I wouldn't be surprised if LSUs defense loses this game either.



so if your team D is bad in a game say early season, it never improves and its the exact same D all year? Don't think so, did you not notice they got a player or 2 back on d and looked stout vs Tammy. Did you notice how lil' Georgia State beat up your Vols and stole their lunch money early season? Ga St would lose by 14 if they played again, because tin er see began playing better. Same concept with the bengal tigers defense.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Bob Wallace (Dec 6, 2019)

I hope UGA GATA! Only time you'll hear me say this but Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> I hope UGA GATA! Only time you'll hear me say this but Go Dawgs



hoping the ghost of Erskine Russell will be there with our team...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 6, 2019)

LSU 38- Dawgs 27


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 6, 2019)

26 hours from now either UGA or LSU will be the SEC Champion...

...and bama will still be hoping for something better than the Tidy-Bowl.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 6, 2019)

I think it's a toss up. Good defense usually beats good offense and LSU has given up a ton of points this year.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2019)

doenightmare said:


> I think it's a toss up. Good defense usually beats good offense and LSU has given up a ton of points this year.



I think we will make it look close for a little while. I think we will lose.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> LSU 38- Dawgs 27



You are prolly about right.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2019)

If burrow throws the bomb early a couple of times and the dawgs get behind 2 scores look out


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 6, 2019)

If DAWGS don’t score SEVEN on 2 out of the first 3 possessions, it’s LSU’s game to lose. I’m a realist. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 6, 2019)

Georgia will be down by three at the half and be ahead by three at the end.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2019)

Dawgs win by 17!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2019)

If the Dawgs made some miracle improvements on the O side this week, they can win. I just have a hard time thinking they will put up many points. Break out game by Blaylock would help.


----------



## antharper (Dec 6, 2019)

23/17 all Dawgs til the 4th qtr !


----------



## jbarron (Dec 7, 2019)

jiminbogart said:


> I mean BELIEVES. Not hopes, wishes, wants.
> 
> I say that UGA has no chance.




As I contemplate the match up, my head keeps repeating a seen out of one of the Rocky movies:  _You've read the papers, it's suicide!  You've seen them, you know how strong they are!  THE DAWGS CAN'T WIN!_ 

But my heart says bring it.... Dawgs by 3

Gooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2019)

Again, we win by 17!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## TJay (Dec 7, 2019)

This isn't exactly cutting edge insight but here goes...regardless of who wins the seccg we will see the winner again in the national championship game.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 7, 2019)

Throwback said:


> If burrow throws the bomb early a couple of times and the dawgs get behind 2 scores look out


We will be done


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 7, 2019)

I think LSU wins pretty handily, but if they lose by 17 I’ll be pming @brownceluse for some guidance on important life decisions.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2019)

The game hinges on the zebras and pass interference calls against the dawgs...or lack thereof.  Will they let them play or shape the game??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2019)

jbird1 said:


> The game hinges on the zebras and pass interference calls against the dawgs...or lack thereof.  Will they let them play or shape the game??



If we can't get a pass rush on Burrows (and we haven't done much of that all year) expect lot's of Interference calls interspersed with LSU touchdowns.

We will stop their running game but I expect Burrows will torch us in the air.


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If we can't get a pass rush on Burrows (and we haven't done much of that all year) expect lot's of Interference calls interspersed with LSU touchdowns.
> 
> We will stop their running game but I expect Burrows will torch us in the air.



Yep...that's the game within the game...gonna need all world performance from the secondary...blanket cover without drawing PI...and get some pressure like you said.  That will keep it intersting at least.  We won't shut em down but critical to slow them down.  No shootout win in the cards this season.


----------

